# Looking to get back into P&P lightly



## timcdo (Mar 16, 2014)

I was working for a guy doing P&P for SG, 5 brothers, and a few others. I really enjoyed the work, and would like to get back into it part time. Would like to start off small with lock changes, wints, grasscuts, etc, nothing too major. Something I can do on the weekends. The company I was working for closed shop and didn't bother telling me till they were out of money. Don't know what my next step would be. Any ideas or imput. I am in Central Wisconsin.

Thanks.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

timcdo said:


> I was working for a guy doing P&P for SG, 5 brothers, and a few others. The company I was working for closed shop and didn't bother telling me till they were out of money.
> 
> Don't know what my next step would be. Any ideas or imput. I am in Central Wisconsin.
> 
> Thanks.


Your next step should be to read the first two sentences multiple times over the next few days. Let that reality set in. :thumbsup:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

After what you wrote about the company you worked for you still would want to get into it? Guess if you like working for free and don't mind being bent over then this is the perfect job for u.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

is there such thing as "part time p&p" or "just some weekend work" ????:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

also, I would put money down that SG is why that company went broke so IF you decide to do this stay FAR FAARRRRR AWAY FROM SG !!!!


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Not to be rude but this business is not part time it is not even full time IT IS FULL FULL FULL TIME 
IT WILL EAT YOU UP YOU IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

timcdo said:


> I was working for a guy doing P&P for SG, 5 brothers, and a few others. I really enjoyed the work, and would like to get back into it part time. Would like to start off small with lock changes, wints, grasscuts, etc, nothing too major. Something I can do on the weekends. The company I was working for closed shop and didn't bother telling me till they were out of money. Don't know what my next step would be. Any ideas or imput. I am in Central Wisconsin.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a feeling that there is a spot in central Wisconsin, but I would not do it at all..........


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Very very hard to turn a profit in central WI. So so many many people willing to work for nothing there.. Drove me out of that area, that and the incompetence of so so many contractors there. Not just REO contractors building contractors also.

On another note - The State of Wisconsin has a disclosure that a dwelling contractor certification / builders license etc does not demonstrate the competency of a contractor. ( I always thought this was really funny until I spent some time in central WI, and the I just understood)


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> Not to be rude but this business is not part time it is not even full time IT IS FULL FULL FULL TIME
> IT WILL EAT YOU UP YOU IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING



please re-read the above statement..


----------



## timcdo (Mar 16, 2014)

From my understanding, he was running thru a factoring company that took him for most of his money, the factoring company was collecting the money from the different companies and then not paying the company I was working for. No I don't like working for nothing, who does? I did really enjoy what I was doing though. There has to be a way to make a profit in this 'game'


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Zuse said:


> please re-read the above statement..


To further elaborate.

What you need to know = Fed Guidelines, State Laws, & Common Sense. ( Turns out this is a valued asset in a decent size market, not so much in central WI)

What you need to understand = In central WI - it is not about the quality of work, it is strictly about how much liability one is willing to risk from extensive hack work via excessive coverage area without quality control procedures in place.

That was my experience anyways, I was in that area over the summer and was unwilling to risk my long term security to be the cutthroat hack that is desired there. I attempted to change the P&P culture their from the inside & it blew up in my face. 

Now I could show you the price sheets of almost all contractors there. However I believe that by doing this I would have a lot of bad karma coming my way. Not just from me giving info that will set you up to fail, but the fact that I would be calling people out directly when I feel that is not my place.


----------

